# cargo from Dubai to Cape Town



## ShazzaNM (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello

i need some assistance with cargo companies from Dubai to Cape Town, an affordable one, for our personal belongings, excess baggage of around 300kg . a bit stuck at last minute since a company we identified and agreed with few weeks ago, suddenly unable to do small shipment.


thanks


----------



## eastboyez (Jul 13, 2011)

ShazzaNM said:


> Hello
> 
> i need some assistance with cargo companies from Dubai to Cape Town, an affordable one, for our personal belongings, excess baggage of around 300kg . a bit stuck at last minute since a company we identified and agreed with few weeks ago, suddenly unable to do small shipment.
> 
> ...


try pack2go , they are a good packing , moving and relocation company , they should accept around 300 kgs for cape town...they will come for a free survey and quote a price after that.. the guys number is 971559688309(rahul)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shazza, try Aramex. They are a reputable company and we have used them while relocating our associates.


----------

